# know of any sheepshead piers?



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

does anyone know of a good pier around myrtle beach for sheepshead during early to mid spring


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

2nd Avenue has some good ones.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

You got a lot of options. Springmaid, 2nd ave, 14th, Apache, Cherry Grove, Garden City, there are so many to choose from. As of now reports have them being caught at the Little River Jetties. dnr.sc.gov/news/saltpiers.html There's the link to the report. Hope it helps.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Most piers should be able the same. There's little competition for them so you should be fine anywhere. Try the Huntington Beach Jetties too.


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

where can i buy some fiddler crabs cause i can never catch them. R they the best bait for sheepshead in myrtle beach


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

why bother with piers? try Huntington beach jetty. fiddler crabs can be caught in the marshes at low tide. at the jetty theres no competition, plenty of fish(to the point u can see them sometimes). be sure to fish with a buddy to help u land the fish and for safety. for piers i would only try sheepshead fishing if there nothing else biting(yes u can catch sheeps). fiddler crabs work best, but shrimp will work too if u can keep the pinfish from biting(almost impossible).


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

jesse said:


> where can i buy some fiddler crabs cause i can never catch them. R they the best bait for sheepshead in myrtle beach


They're the best because you won't have 4" baitstealers on your bait. Call Perry's Bait & Tackle in MI. Sand fleas also work, as does shrimp, but everything will hit the shrimp and annoy you all day.


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Sandfleas or fiddlers are good choices. Another good bait for sheepshead are those little ball-shaped jellyfish that float around near the surface. Catch in a dropnet or castnet, cut them into pieces (about 1 inch cubes work well) and drop them on the pylons. If you can get some barnacles at low tide from the pylons those will get bites as well.

CG usually has sheeps on the pylons, but probably not any more or less than other piers.

Evan


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

jellyballs? i know they worked for spadefish but never thoguht about sheesphead


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I fished Surfside for Sheephead a few years ago...it was my first try, TONS of bites, never got a hook up though. I've heard of some nice ones coming from out near the end.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I had the same thought, bluefish. I ran into a kid king rigging off CG a few years ago that was catching them and haning them over the rail on weighted trebles. The sheepshead would actually leave the pylons to chomp on the jellyball. I just figured they were spades until he pulled one up.

Evan


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

in april, if you are fishing for sheeps, reds, blues, ect. do you fish towards the end of the pier or towards shore


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

From the piers I always like to go to the end. I've fished the breakers before but never caught anything. When in the surf I fish one in the breakers and one past the breakers, and a drum rod if I'm fishing it as far as I can throw it.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Whenever I've fished sheepshead (which admittedly hasn't been often) I usually spend a good bit of time moving up and down the pier looking for them. You'll see them moving around the pylons, scraping off barnacles. Their striped pattern makes them stand out if the water isn't terribly muddy. Then the lines go right down where we see the fish. They do tend to be out closer to the end though.

Evan


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah I should have mentioned if you're not getting bites at one pylon, move down one or two til you find them.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

jesse said:


> in april, if you are fishing for sheeps, reds, blues, ect. do you fish towards the end of the pier or towards shore


sheeps can really be anywhere but i would say beyond the breakers would be a better idea. blues absoltuely anywhere9from a couple of inches to beyond the end of the pier). reds , iahve seen the extremes of both sides(from inches of water to a 35 pounder estimated taken off the end of MB state park pier after a 30 min. fight


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

WOW. i hope when i get up there i could catch a red like that. thanks for the info


----------

